# Advise sought...



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SO ...I had a forum member tell me that they really enjoyed my posts and how I expressed myself. She...yep it was a she...or at least someone presenting themselves as a she...said I had an interesting style of talking. I personally don't know whadda fuk that means...but OK.... so someone thinks I should write something.....what should I write?...should I write?...I'm barely a high school graduate....(my biology teacher liked me enough to turn a 59 into a 69.5 D-, well in truth the thought of an another year with me made her do so). 

Not trolling for nice comments or flattery...Should I try that out? and what should I write about?..My initial thoughts? Things that make wives really mad....I got that subject down....or shit you shouldn't say to your employer..... Things that didn't work out right....thats a 7 part series....or simply life...a greek ****in tragedy. Thoughts????


LOL....OSFG


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Of course you should write ... everyone should write! There are many reasons to do so and as long as getting published isn't one of them - there's nothing but upside to the exercise!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe a sequel to "Brown Spots on the Wall" by Who Flung Doo? Or...
"Under the Grandstands" by Seymour Butz
"Population explosion in China" by Wi Fukem Yung
100 yards to the out-house - written by Willey Makeit
illustrated by Betty Wont


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't get me wrong....I do not write anything...I just thought it was curious that someone would ask me too.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

You are interesting, to say the least. Now I will show up, don't worry about the needle and the nice men in white coats, it will be ok


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Children's books. Definitely children's books. Kids are growing up such panty-wastes these days. You could do your part to change that.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Let me start by saying I think I've read every post you've written in the past couple of weeks and I have a huge amount of respect for you. You have a way with words and you say it like it is. I enjoy reading everything you post.


I've said it before and I'll say it again. You _do_ have a way with words. I think I'd enjoy reading anything you wrote.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

it was probably a 3 letter agency plant trying to get me to really screw myself over...LOL


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm jealous


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Children's books. Definitely children's books. Kids are growing up such panty-wastes these days. You could do your part to change that.


what a world..what a world... the English language...as taught by OSFG... "Alright you **** tards...lesson one... Ain't...it is a word!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Calizona 2?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeep said:


> You are interesting, to say the least. Now I will show up, don't worry about the needle and the nice men in white coats, it will be ok


You better stay back...I sling shit you know>>>>


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We as a society just don't say "****-tard" nearly as often as we should.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Calizona 2?


Naw - OSFG is not a tool... :lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Calizona 2?


awww shit SLippy...Thats low!!!! like snake belly low...like a dog scratching his ass and you have to look up to see it low!!!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> awww shit SLippy...Thats low!!!! like snake belly low...like a dog scratching his ass and you have to look up to see it low!!!!


but I earned that one...+1


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> We as a society just don't say "****-tard" nearly as often as we should.


I do my part. That has been my word of the week for the previous two weeks. This week it is ****-stick.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

alright, alright, I was just ****in with ya..I'm not writing shit...but another post....LOL


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Gots is a word.....to me


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

You need to do a sequel to 'Tracks in the sand, by Peter Draggin'. And I would want a signed copy of course.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Naw - OSFG is not a tool... :lol:


I figured OSFG could squeeze out a turd on some paper and improve upon the original?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

My most used names in my nameology class..."****-tard", "Dick weed" "ass clown", "sphincter sprinkle",


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ntxwheels said:


> You need to do a sequel to 'Tracks in the sand, by Peter Draggin'. And I would want a signed copy of course.


damn that sound really...really...Gay


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> My most used names in my nameology class..."****-tard", "Dick weed" "ass clown", "sphincter sprinkle",


"****-tard", "****-stick" and "ass gremlin" here.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OK...consensus is...keep my personality contained on the threads of PF.... we are all safer and more enlightened as a continent.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Alright...objective achieved...we all are now more happy and care free and no longer amped up... have a good night fellow preppers....


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> damn that sound really...really...Gay


No. Don't you remember the original story? It was about the Private Eye that spent a whole week in the house of ill repute by the beach. And he left strange tracks when walked away down the beach on Saturday..


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Gots is a word.....to me


GOTS...Government-off-the-Shelf...as opposed to COTS commercial-off-the-shelf... or...I gots me a new truck bitches!!!!

darn it denton...my face feels hot again!!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

This is even more gay, I think I have feelings for you.....not that I want hot showers or long walks on the beach, but since August I been better off knowing you. So put that in your pipe and smoke it Turd Burglar


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> GOTS...Government-off-the-Shelf...as opposed to COTS commercial-off-the-shelf... or...I gots me a new truck bitches!!!!
> 
> darn it denton...my face feels hot again!!!!


Damn! You are taking to this programmer/sys admin speak like a pig to mud! We'll have you speaking in nothing but acronyms within a month or two.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not a writer either, but I do know a couple of them. The best advise they gave was to write about something you know about. I want an autographed copy of your first best-seller!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You keep your damn Grunt hands to yourself Gyrene!!!! damned Ether Bunny!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

LOL but they are dirty, and thats the way I likes it


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Boring. Totally boring drivel laced with gratuitous profanity that would cause only the basest gutter dregs to buy a single copy that they might pass around before trading it for a bottle of rot gut.



I was KIDDING!! :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Before you launch into some profanity-laced tirade, know that I am about to go to bed and will sleep right through your meltdown. Also, no use in texting or calling to chew me out as it is going to silent mode. Don't bother pulling strings to get the cops to roust me as I have been known to sleep through sirens.

Good night, knuckle-dragger.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ofsg, why not, your spelling is excellent and your random word plays, be a interesting book, but please if your going to write prepper fiction we don't need all the details of the at with a modified gas spring or whatever it is those wannabes put to sound cool and be unique like you are... 

But yes you would be readable, try teen market tho they need modern quality books (come on Shakespeare...)


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I think the time is past for that style of writing. Stream of Unconsciousness I think it was...


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Old SF Guy - I have no military experience; it stopped in my family when my grandfather drove a Sherman under Patton and his younger brother fought in Tarawa. I heard some stories from them before they passed away, but not much. I am a fiend for first hand accounts; people who have served are my heroes, and I never let my kids know that.

Sometimes vets don't like to tell stories because it dredges up memories that have been successfully buried or filed away so that the vet can get on with their life. I would love to hear your story. How did someone who just said he barely finished high school, end up in the special forces. Any interesting stories about boot camp, getting into the special forces, etc... I would love to hear.

But if you choose not to share, no problem. You are still my hero.

hansonb4


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

OSFG,

We think you and your writing suck and we hope a deer takes a personal interest in your car.

Does that make you feel better?


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Go for it. Find a topic you are passionate about. Write from the heart, start with short pieces. Be yourself. Pretend it's an article for this (Most Excellent) Forum!

Oh, and get someone to proof read for you. Someone who will be brutally honest in a gentle way. Maybe Inor! Or Slippy! Or Deebo! Hmmm. Maybe not such a good idea. Oh hell, just post your stuff anonymously.


----------

